# Coyote hunting with a bow?



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be fun, but in my opinion it would be a waste of an arrow.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> It would be fun, but in my opinion it would be a waste of an arrow.[/QUO
> Yea it could get kinda costly considering my arrows are about 12 bucks apeice as compared to a 15 cent 22-250 round that i can reload myself...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea it might be a waste of time but it would be a lifetime experience.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> yea it might be a waste of time but it would be a lifetime experience.


I don't see how it would be a waste of time considering a coyote goes for anywhere from 15 to 45 bucks put up. that would at least pay for part of the gas to get where im going since my truck gets about 4 MPG HIGHWAY.:darkbeer:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i think it would be awesome to shoot one.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it Would be awesome, but, I hunt with my brothers and they don't really hunt yotes.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> I think it Would be awesome, but, I hunt with my brothers and they don't really hunt yotes.


it was really fun. you should giv it a try. shooting a few coyotes is a good way to make some easy money and you will be helping the ranchers out tremendously. Ive shot tons of 'em with rifles and shotguns, but its not near as fun as sticking one with a bow.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i probably wouldn't skin em' '' just because i don't have the time'' but i would love to bust a few with my 30-06 or my martin


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> i probably wouldn't skin em' '' just because i don't have the time'' but i would love to bust a few with my 30-06 or my martin


you can normally get about half price for em whole on the carcas if you have a local fur buyer. so you can still make a little money off of em


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> it was really fun. you should giv it a try. shooting a few coyotes is a good way to make some easy money and you will be helping the ranchers out tremendously. Ive shot tons of 'em with rifles and shotguns, but its not near as fun as sticking one with a bow.


I'll have to talk my bro. into taking me.....It shouldn't be that hard!! lol


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> I'll have to talk my bro. into taking me.....It shouldn't be that hard!! lol


id start off with a rifle if ya got one. and just a rabbit in distress call should be a good start. o yea, and full camo helps alot. Ive never hunted in Kansas but if its anything like nebraska you shouldnt have trouble finding them. its getting kinda late in the year to shoot em for the hide, but its still good pest control.and somthin to shoot at haha


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, I for sure have full camo!! My mom let me pick out what I wanted for my 8th grade graduation.....so what did I do went and bought all new camo!! and my bro. is pretty good at calling.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

HuntinChic said:


> Yeah, I for sure have full camo!! My mom let me pick out what I wanted for my 8th grade graduation.....so what did I do went and bought all new camo!! and my bro. is pretty good at calling.


Thats alright. Im pretty much known by everybody at my school as the ******* and that doesn't bother me a bit. The reason I brought that up is cause I got a camo tux to wear to prom next year.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

are you serious?? Yeah, everybody around here labels me as the Huntin ******* Chic...I don't mind it at all!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> Thats alright. Im pretty much known by everybody at my school as the ******* and that doesn't bother me a bit. The reason I brought that up is cause I got a camo tux to wear to prom next year.


I'm the hick at my school too!!, So you get 4 miles to he gallon, you must be a Ford man!! Your pretty lucky to have someone that pays you for the hides, around here I could quit my job and make more money shooting yotes, and have more fun!! But no body that does that around here:mg:! That camo tux ix a good idea, as long as its realtree?!?!?!


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Couldn't agree more! it HAS to be realtree!!


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> I'm the hick at my school too!!, So you get 4 miles to he gallon, you must be a Ford man!! Your pretty lucky to have someone that pays you for the hides, around here I could quit my job and make more money shooting yotes, and have more fun!! But no body that does that around here:mg:! That camo tux ix a good idea, as long as its realtree?!?!?!


Hell yea im a die hard Ford man. I rebuilt an 89 F150 and Built a 347 stroker and droped her in. It runs like a raped ape.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

huntinchic said:


> couldn't agree more! It has to be realtree!!


 apg


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice, AP is my favorite, but APG runs up there too.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Fords are OK.... I'm gettin a tacoma though. For camo I either use AP or predator, wether i'm huntin in the woodlands and forests or the alpine.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

buglebuster said:


> Fords are OK.... I'm gettin a tacoma though. For camo I either use AP or predator, wether i'm huntin in the woodlands and forests or the alpine.


Il chat with you guys later. I think Im gonna run up town and waste a little gas. haha. As for the Fords, You cant beat the power of a FE ford Engine. But thats just my opinion.Catch ya later


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Alrighty sorry for ruining your coyote thread!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> Il chat with you guys later. I think Im gonna run up town and waste a little gas. haha. As for the Fords, You cant beat the power of a FE ford Engine. But thats just my opinion.Catch ya later


I rather run a 4-banger, and save a ton of money!


----------



## charliethetuna (Mar 31, 2009)

'89 F150s were the best body style of the F150 in my opinion, with the current body style a close second. I drive a Tacoma 3.4L V6 that I like a lot though. It will go through anything, haha.


----------

